# How long/advice on getting pregnant?



## helenkate (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello 

Well I am finally after 10 months of getting my hba1c down to 6.6 on the pump, ready to start trying properly......last month I weren't exactly careful but didn't plan ovulation out or anything. Today is my period so I guess its 14 days from today when is the best time. All new to me never had a baby before 

Any tips would be grateful

thank you


----------



## sugarfreerach (Oct 21, 2011)

I worked out my ovulation date (search ovulation calendar/calculator on google) and had a sex a lot during that week. and the week after (just to be sure  ) and i fell pregnant first month.  However obviously you are not me, and your partner is not my husband (he'd best not be ha ha!) so it'll happen when it happens.  I think I read the average time for people is 6 months or something.  Good luck! congrats on the awesome hba1c.


----------



## rachelha (Oct 21, 2011)

That is a great hba1c, well done.

Hi, we were Mr & Mrs average it took 6 months.  I bought some ovulation test sticks off ebay to make sure we did not miss the best time, and the days either side.  I am not sure how much of a difference they made, but I needed to feel I was doing everything possible to increase our chances.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 21, 2011)

Not a diabetic woman but I believe taking the pregnacare tablet would be a good idea..............might help things along...........you might be given a prescribed dose of folic acid when it happens though...............good luck and well done getting the HbA1c down............


----------



## rachelha (Oct 21, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Not a diabetic woman but I believe taking the pregnacare tablet would be a good idea..............might help things along...........you might be given a prescribed dose of folic acid when it happens though...............good luck and well done getting the HbA1c down............



You should already be on the high dose folic acid, ideally you are meant to take it for 3 months prior to conceiving.


----------



## helenkate (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you all just having people to talk to destresses me too as if I tell the family they will be forever asking me 

So thanks........the pump is the best thing in my life seirously never thought I would love it this much 

My DSN has put me on folic acid a while ago even though I wasn't trying at the time but said good to get into my system also taking pre pregnancy vitamins and reduced alcohol (not that I ever drank too much ) and doing pilates. So think I'm been good.

In 7 days best get my other half busy for the following 2 weeks  Only problem is his new xbox game coming out......he has not shut up about that for weeks....he will be more giddy about that...ha


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 3, 2011)

It took us only a week lol, we didnt plan.

Dont make it about making a baby. It will happen when it does.

Just make sure your as healthy as can be then when it happens you wont have to change to much.

Have fun  xx


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 8, 2011)

helenkate said:


> Hello
> 
> Well I am finally after 10 months of getting my hba1c down to 6.6 on the pump, ready to start trying properly......last month I weren't exactly careful but didn't plan ovulation out or anything. Today is my period so I guess its 14 days from today when is the best time. All new to me never had a baby before
> 
> ...



Well it's 20years since i had my twins,they happened naturally after approx 6 months of trying.best advice i can give is listen to all medical advice,eat well and try and keep control as tight as possible.


----------

